# Personal Injury claim query? PIAB



## tester1 (19 Sep 2010)

I was in a public place the other day and I was involved in an incident. 
I was injured, relatively minor but needed to go the doctor and receive treatment. 
I was told by management they fully accepted liability and would pay any medical bills and take care of me for pain and suffering. 

I have since spoken to MD of company(who was not present when incident occurred) and he didnt even ask how I was. 
He was quite rude and offered less than 100 euro. My bills alone amount to that. 
He has now told me to go through insurance/claim/get a solicitor. 

There is no doubt whatsoever they are at fault. I dont want to go into details. But they would definitely be found at fault. 

The injury is not covered by the PIAB website. 
Do PIAB deal with injuries they are not specifically on their website. 
I really didnt want the hassle of having to claim but the managements attitude has bugged me no end. 
There is a clear Health and Safety issue and the manager on duty admitted this.

What to do .........


----------



## Mr. C.J.H. (19 Sep 2010)

Piab deal with all physical injuries. But you don't seem to be too familiar with the process, so you would be well advised to seek the professional help of a solicitor who can advise you fully.


----------



## InjuriesBoard.ie (20 Sep 2010)

InjuriesBoard.ie has a Service Centre which is open 8am to 8pm Monday to Friday. The number is Locall 1890 829 121. Give them a ring and they will be able to help you.


----------



## Artois (20 Sep 2010)

Go to a good Solicitor who will deal with the matter competently. In this way you will avoid the stress of trying to advance the claim yourself and also the risk that you might make a mistake and jeopardise your cliam.

Engaging a Solicitor will also ensure that you will be advised as to what would represent an appropriate settlement offer and should also prevent your employer applying undue pressure on you to discontinue or settle the matter.


----------



## dereko1969 (20 Sep 2010)

To make sure the OP knows where CJH and Artois' advice is coming from it would be helpful if they could identify whether or not they are solicitors.


----------



## peteb (20 Sep 2010)

Just out of curiousity how is a solicitor qualified to advise what an approrpiate settlement offer would be?


----------



## McCrack (20 Sep 2010)

From professional training, practice and experience.


----------



## Robert001 (8 Oct 2010)

If you are so sure that they are the one who are at fault then why are you paying for their faults. Why are you handling things personally.  Instead go ahead and hire a good and experienced personal injury lawyer and apply for claim. The lawyer will deal with things legally and make sure that you get justice.


----------



## dereko1969 (8 Oct 2010)

would you happen to be a solicitor too robert????

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showpost.php?p=1068114&postcount=7


----------



## nuac (11 Oct 2010)

I agree with Artois, McCrack, and Robert11011 here.

If you have a legal problem see a solicitor

( I am a solicitor )


----------



## DeeKie (13 Oct 2010)

dereko1969 said:


> would you happen to be a solicitor too robert????
> 
> http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showpost.php?p=1068114&postcount=7



Shock horror, solicitors (who know the law) helpfully suggest to a person that they seek legal advice where the party at fault denies liability so that they can be best advised how to deal with the taking of an unreasonable position. Dereko1969 whats the issue here? They are not asking the OP to contact them. I think if the posters started off by proclaiming their professional status then it would look like they were touting for business. And yes I am a solicitor, but I dont have a clue about PIAB.


----------



## legallady (1 Nov 2010)

I'm a solicitor also, just so we're clear. I'd suggest you see one. More than likely your fees will be paid by the other side. If you proceed yourself the insurance company will pressurise you into settling for much less than you'd be entitled to. The hassle of dealing with them is taken away also. Yes you could do it all yourself but trust me, unless you're fairly familiar with the PIAB and the process you will fair worse in the absence of professional advice.


----------

